# Dog Photographer



## catdogphotographer (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello! I specialise in photographing dogs in their most natural state, obliviously enjoying life. I'm hoping to boost some awareness for my photography page on Facebook and share my images with fellow dog fans. I love what I do and hope you like my images too. I regularly post images to:

www.facebook.com/catsdogphotography

take a look and if you like what you see, do give the page a 'like' 

You can buy a special photography voucher currently on groupon for just £12, have a look on the link above for the direct link to groupon.


----------

